# MPC's resurrected Datsun 620, OOB



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Some kits you just never expect to be rare. Some, especially those by MPC, got issued, reissued and re-reissued and reworked so many times that it makes sense to think they’d be around forever. However, history has shown that’s almost never the case for the more mundane vehicles, like Pacers, Fieros and Pintos. That same fate applies to the MPC 1975 Datsun 620 pickup model as well.

Despite numerous warmovers, customs and reworkings, the 620 hasn’t been largely seen around for years and years. When the Monster Tow Truck version was repopped by Round 2, I don’t think too many of us expected to see the stock ’75 ever see the light of day. However, we were (gladly) wrong, and somehow the good folks at Round 2 have managed to bring back this classic in a much less radical form. You can also build it purely stock… almost.

Clearly, since it is an “everyday” car and an MPC, I was all over this when I saw it at my local shop. Check out this newest in Round 2’s “Legion of the dead”; it proves that with hope, anything is possible! 

(Still need that ’75 Sprint and Monza notchback, if you’re listening there, Round 2…)

*https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/mo...iews/round-2-mpc-1-25-1975-datsun-620-pickup/*


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

About the tire situation, contact Round 2, they are usually pretty good about getting you the parts that you need.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

That one looks vaguely familiar....


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

krlee said:


> About the tire situation, contact Round 2, they are usually pretty good about getting you the parts that you need.


The problem isn't that they forgot the tires in my kit, it's that they're not in ANY kit. 

I'm hoping to find another copy to correct the situation, or to find someone who doesn't want the few stock tires they have!


----------

